# Planning 1969 Honda Trail 90



## sgtlethargic (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking through the EV Album and I'm inspired by: http://www.evalbum.com/2547

I'd like some thoughts (+ estimated co$t) on the basic components: speed controller, motor, and batteries. I've done some initial calculations (if they're correct) and I'm thinking three ~150 Ah 12-Volt PbA batteries might do the trick. I'm looking for 35-45 MPH top speed and probably a minimum of 20 miles of range. I'd like performance to be as good as or better than stock.

What are the general options for controllers? Are most set up with a twist throttle?

I'm thinking forklift motor. Will a pump motor have enough grunt?

I might do it up as a sidehack so I can put the batteries and such there, and have some cargo room, maybe a passenger.

Actually, to start I might go with a shorter range. But, I'd like the components to be able to take more power eventually.

The other motorcyclebike I like is kek_63's chopper. I didn't find a build thread or much on it.

Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## sgtlethargic (Sep 17, 2010)

Thump, thump, thump. Is this thing on?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sgtlethargic said:


> What are the general options for controllers? Are most set up with a twist throttle?
> 
> I'm thinking forklift motor. Will a pump motor have enough grunt?


Yeah Kurt,

Kinda slow around here lately. My thoughts are those sound like too big of batteries. Look into Lithium. Yeah, just about all bikes use twist throttles. They're available. Controller to match your motor. Fork motor can be good. Pump motors comes in many sizes. A 6 or 7 incher could do. 

Too bad you can't search for bikes on the EValbum. So I did it for Yamaha. Last on that list is http://www.evalbum.com/141. His motor is like the size of many fork pump motors.

Just look around and go for it. Cost? I don't go there. Depends on how you go about it. Seen guys do it for a couple hundred and others spend tens of thousands.

Regards,

major


----------



## sgtlethargic (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually, motorcycle is in the type/make menu:
http://www.evalbum.com/type/MTCY


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sgtlethargic said:


> Actually, motorcycle is in the type/make menu:
> http://www.evalbum.com/type/MTCY


Kool  That should be a good resource for ya. I didn't see that. Thanks.


----------

